

[Paywalled] - Endowing cells with logic and memory - godbolev
http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/v31/n5/full/nbt.2573.html

======
godbolev
Sorry everyone, but unfortunately this is paywalled, and it looks like a
really cool paper!! Does anyone know where we can get a pdf or something? Is
it OK to ask something like this here? If not, lemme know and I'll delete this
post

